# Cheating...and why?



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

What types do you think are most/least likely to cheat and why?


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

INFJs, those buggers are all a bunch of bints and bucks who boink all day long. Watch out! With loose morals and well... loose everything, it's best to steer clear. They're just so common, especially those INFJ guys, they're like a blight!

ESTPs, so stately, respectable, morally upstanding. I'd recommend them to everyone, but sadly they are an increasingly rare and endangered type, especially amongst the men.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

hahah all the infjs I know are not likely to cheat AT ALL. But I do think enfps are most likely ....that's my guess.


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

tdmg said:


> ESTPs, so stately, respectable, morally upstanding. I'd recommend them to everyone, but sadly they are an increasingly rare and endangered type, especially amongst the men.


ESTPs or ENTPs? :laughing:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

tdmg said:


> INFJs, those buggers are all a bunch of bints and bucks who boink all day long. Watch out! With loose morals and well... loose everything, it's best to steer clear. They're just so common, especially those INFJ guys, they're like a blight!
> 
> ESTPs, so stately, respectable, morally upstanding. I'd recommend them to everyone, but sadly they are an increasingly rare and endangered type, especially amongst the men.



I'm sure you meant entps are everywhere....LOOK there goes one right over there.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Rouge said:


> ESTPs or ENTPs? :laughing:


I think ESTP cheating is a bit of a stereotype. When ESTP are in a happy relationship we are very very loyal. I think people give us a bad rap because we tend to say what's on our mind. We flirt a lot and say crude jokes to men and women even when dating. We do this to get a rise and be the centre of attention though.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I think all types are prone to cheating almost as much as any type. The variation between groups is probably pretty small.

Actually, I find ENTJ, INFP, INFJ, and ISTJ as the least likely to cheat.

More frequent cheaters are ISFP, ENTP, ESTJ, and ENFP.

This is all the matter of single digit differences though. I wouldn't think about it with respect to individuals.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

tdmg said:


> I think all types are prone to cheating almost as much as any type. The variation between groups is probably pretty small.
> 
> Actually, I find ENTJ, INFP, INFJ, and ISTJ as the least likely to cheat.
> 
> ...


I think INFP cheat a lot.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I think INFP cheat a lot.


:shocked: NO WAY. I'm gonna have to have a talk with some of your local infps. :bored:


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I think INFP cheat a lot.


In theory this always made sense to me.

In practice I found the opposite. When they start to get into a sticky situation their Fi and Ne work together to create all these horrific possible futures of hurt feelings and broken promises, so they stop themselves.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Do emotional/mental infidelities count, or are we talking about physical cheating? The NP types who consider all possibilities until they can't bring themselves to act on their impure lusts may use the same processes to consider the "what would this be like if it were allowed" side of things, which is a cheat code to override the conscience when fantasizing inappropriately. INFPs may not physically cheat, but have a strong desire for intense emotional bonding through shared vulnerability and psychological intimacy, which is arguably related as a non-physical equivalent to infidelity. I'm not sure where to place it, though, or whether it is actually the same thing when it doesn't involve thoughts about physical expression.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Simply because honey starts to have the taste of vinegar.

But vinegar is better than nothing to add taste to your food, right ? And who knows, maybe one day it will take the taste of honey again ?

Although that once you tasted it, everyone needs sugar again.

I'd rather be handsome than homely;
I'd rather be youthful than old;
If I can't have a bushel of silver
I'll do with a barrel of gold.



I don't think that there is a type more prone to that than the others tho ;x


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

as an INTJ, I don't think I'd ever cheat on my partner


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

An INFP on drugs or alcohol loses the ability to stop themselves I find.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Really? It would take an awful lot of intoxicants. Maybe enough to make me pass out. I might be tempted to use drugs or alcohol as an excuse, but they would never be the actual reason.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think INTPs would cheat much.

Personally, I don't see why people cheat. Then again, I can go months without even masturbating so I suppose my desire for sex is not great enough to understand cheating.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

mmm... well, I hate to say it, but sometimes it's because they have higher sex drives than their partners, and simultaneously lack respect for the relationship because of a lack of emotional connection. You poor thing.

Not to say I consider that a valid excuse, but it is one of the reasons some people are weak in the face of temptation.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

skycloud86 said:


> I don't think INTPs would cheat much.
> 
> Personally, I don't see why people cheat. Then again, I can go months without even masturbating so I suppose my desire for sex is not great enough to understand cheating.


INTPs instead of cheating like to have backups on the side in case their present relationship fails.



snail said:


> mmm... well, I hate to say it, but sometimes it's because they have higher sex drives than their partners, and simultaneously lack respect for the relationship because of a lack of emotional connection. You poor thing.
> 
> Not to say I consider that a valid excuse, but it is one of the reasons some people are weak in the face of temptation.


I didn't realize there is ever a valid excuse to cheat.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

No, that's what I mean.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

I know 2 ESTJ's who cheated seriallly and an ESFP who cheated on more than one partner.
I know an ENTJ who couldnt bring themselves to cheat after she found out her ISTP was cheating on herthough she considered it.

An ESTP I know is WAY flirty and I think looking to cheat most of the time.
An ISTJ who is stuck in a bad marriage who has explosive flirting after holding it as well as possible for as long as possible.
An ISTJ who flirts openly all the time (bad marriage also).


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

I am a pretty good dog, but if you dont pet me every now and then I wont stay on the porch.

- Ron White


----------

